# Limited Edition BMW M3 Poster [Free]



## PostRelease (Feb 28, 2008)

Nitto Tire has created a Limited Edition Poster of the BMW M3 desktop wallpaper.

As a special thank you to BimmerFest.com, Nitto Tire is giving away the BMW M3 Poster to Bimmer Fest members for *FREE* (while supplies last).

No shipping fees or hidden charges, just a present from Nitto Tire to you.

*Click here to get your free poster from the Nitto Tire website.*

*This is a limited time offer, while supplies last. Limit one poster per household, allow 4-6 weeks for delivery.

This PostRelease® is part of an advertiser-supported program that sponsors BimmerFest. This program delivers relevant news and announcements as posts within the BimmerFest forum.


----------

